# white widow,Himalayan Gold ,Super Silver Haze ,first propper grow.



## swiftgt (Jan 31, 2009)

hi i thought id just post a few pics of my grow,
i have 4 white widow,1 bigbud is about 6months old the other 3 are about 5 weeks
1 Himalayan Gold 5weeks,and 1 Super Silver Haze about a week old,
i also have 4 W.W clones 3days old,
100_0735.JPG 100_0736.JPG 100_0737.JPG100_0738.JPG100_0739.JPG
100_0741.JPG 100_0742.JPG
i have them under 3x400w son lamps and the clones under 2x36w 4'Flur tubes
i have them on 18/6 hours light,
and im just waiting untill the smaller plants get a little bigger then ill flower them.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a huge interest in that Super Silver Haze....  One of the next strains I am looking at adding to my collection.

/Pulling up a chair.


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 31, 2009)

well its the smallest one in there you can see it in the small pot in another pot, in the first pic!
its real nice stuff i was over in amsterdam a few weeks ago and it was one of my fav's over there,strong but alittle harsh,(for amsterdam weed that is)


----------



## 84VW (Jan 31, 2009)

off-topic here

do you drive a suzuki?


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 31, 2009)

eh yea,


----------



## 84VW (Jan 31, 2009)

ok, i figured with that name


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 31, 2009)

yea


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 31, 2009)

the pre-flowers have started to form very quickly on my bigbud


----------



## swiftgt (Feb 21, 2009)

here is an update

ive started to flower them last week and other then a little nutt burn there doin fine, the smaller plants are from cannabisseeds.com
and the bigger plant is bigbud from nervana,
the samller pants are supposed to be fems but the other day
i noticed male pollen sacks with a female pistil sticking out of them,
dam herms!
so i going to watch them very carefully over the next few days to just to make sure,
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101237&stc=1&d=1235227819
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101238&stc=1&d=1235227819
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101239&stc=1&d=1235227819
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101240&stc=1&d=1235227874
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101241&stc=1&d=1235227874


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 11, 2009)

ok time for more pics i think

i removed 3 plants from the room as they where herms and the humity has droped alot which is great news for my plants!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad to hear you got rid of your hermie's, I hate hermies.

3 400w lamps, hmmm, whats the size of that room,  Is it sealed off?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 13, 2009)

yea got rid of them dam herms alright!
the floor size is about 14sq feet and its about 6'6" high
theres an intake low down and two extractor fans uptop vented outside,
one 20" fan high level and one 12" fan at low level,
the temp inside is about 25c and soil temp is usually 20c but has dropped to 15c.
i also have a small flowering room,
a branch on my big bud broke with the weight and i tryed in vein to fix it,
so i desided to try and root them,as i have alittle time to mess around untill thes grow is finished,
the big bud i have seems real nice and easy to clone,
its more like a bush!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

time for a pic update!

here you can see my bigbud is doing quite well ive got about 4weeks or so left,
i toped it multable times to get about 40 flowering tops on one plant,
in some of the pics you can see my hg and ssh, which are well behind the bigbud,
im not very impresed with the other plants, i hope they fill out!
they look like hemp plants!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

heres some more pics!


----------



## 225smokestack (Mar 16, 2009)

Looking real good man!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 17, 2009)

those look awsome man keep it up white widow is a very good strain


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 17, 2009)

looking real nice swiftgt, that should be some nice smoke come harvest time!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 17, 2009)

Awsome. Just amazing man. Keep up the great work.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for haven a look!

There doing OK lately,
except one branch broke on my big bud,i try ed to fix it with tape and wire,
but the branch just kept on drying up and the small buds and leaves where all but dead, so i cut off the branch,
then and branch next to it started to die and the next one,
but only at that node,
i think its mould attack so i have ordered some neem oil and sprayed with a little milk, put plastic over the pots to reduce the R.H,
increased the fan speed, and kept it going during the night,
is there any thing else i should to?
R.H at the moment is about 63% if i want any lower ill need to get a condenser.

on a lighter note
i got some new seeds! yea.
some
kc brains kc 36
kc brains northern lights special
nirvana ak48
nirvana bubblelicious
nirvana northern lights x big bud
nirvana white rhino
and some free seeds- Skunk No. 1 x Original Haze
so i have planted 3 of each nirvana and 4 of each of the kc brains.
i think ill grow the kc's outside and the rest inside.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 20, 2009)

nice selection of seeds swiftgt, sucks about the mold attack.  Luckily I haven't had to deal with one of those yet, Knock on wood.  Good luck getting it sorted.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks lama,
yea mould really sucks alright!
ive only got a few weeks left and it atacks now! dam it.
as for the seeds,
i tryed to get a selection of smaller indica indoor,high thc  seeds,
so i have them in the propegator now, 
hopefully ill see some action tomorow night,
im gona have these as my mothers and do a SOG grow from now on.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 20, 2009)

its been fun so far doing this grow and its good to be able to show it off to other people who are interested in growing.
might even learn somthing!
so thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey	congrats	on	the	planting	of	new	seeds!	Looks	like	you	really	want	some	variety	huh?	I'll	be	waiting	for	some	bud	shots	.	Hopefully	(and	I	bet)	that	your	possible	mould	situations	is	under	control.	Personally,	I've	only	ever	dealt	with	nutrient	lockout	and	soil	critters	so	I	can	only	offer	my	sympathy	to	you	and	your	precious	plants.	But	every	problem	that	arises	means	you	will	have	learned	something	in	the	end.	

Your	6	month	plant	is	a	beast!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 21, 2009)

hay thanks mental!
yea i think its nice and stockey, 
im glad i toped it so many times,loads of buds!
looking good today but the rh is alittle high at 68% or so,
but just after watering so im sure it will go down.
yea i like a little variety, the bubble's have cracked already so have some of the kc's 
but the kc seeds are for outside and the rest inside!
yea i think the mould is sorted out but im keeping a close eye, cause you just cant trust mould,it would do you in if it had the chance!
ill take some more pics tomoro,as my lights are off now.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 22, 2009)

ok today my palnts are looking good,
no signs of the evil mould and all the branchs around the mould outbrake look fine,ive only used milk so far,looks like it has done the trick!
i put a dehumidifyer in my floweing room,im taking no chances!
heres some more pics!


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 22, 2009)

pullin up a chair i would love to see that Himalayan Gold finished i got a pack in my little seed bank. but i dont plan on popping anything soon unless its worth it for breeding projects. so i cant wait to see your results. cause your plants are looking great:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice,	it	looks	like	you're	going	to	have	a	bountiful	harvest!	Very	beautiful	colas	you	got	there	swift.	Must	be	heaven	in	there,	hah.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 22, 2009)

well if heaven has aproxamitly 64% humidity and weed everywhere.....
then yes!
the Himalayan Gold i have came from cannabisseeds.com and are'nt the best,you can see them in the second row second pic from the left,im not too impressed and as i said before i think they look a little like a hemp plant not cannabis! but ill try to keep you all up to date with its development,ill bet yours will be alot better potsmoker.
im hoping for 3oz off my bigbud but as they say dont count your chickens before they hatch, esp with mould around!
thanks for droping in pothead!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

do as many as you can indoors
i love indoor growin 
your plants look great man


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 24, 2009)

theyre really coming along. i love the way sativas grow its insane and the smoke is always out of this world.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

time for more pics, lots more.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

and if you thought you where getting off that easy,!
heres more pics!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

and now for somthing compleatly different!
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106179&stc=1&d=1238017705
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106180&stc=1&d=1238017745
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106181&stc=1&d=1238017745
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106182&stc=1&d=1238017745
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106183&stc=1&d=1238017773
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106184&stc=1&d=1238017773
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106185&stc=1&d=1238017773
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106186&stc=1&d=1238017806
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106187&stc=1&d=1238017806
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106189&stc=1&d=1238017889
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=106190&stc=1&d=1238017889


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

and finaly
some more pics!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 26, 2009)

really starting to fill in. how did u take those other pics was the light off or just a different colored light? they look good u can see the how certain light effets the pics.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks man,
no i didnt change the lights accross all the pics, i just changed the settings on my cam,
changing the light blance to different types of lights made the most difference,
im glad you like the pics!


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 26, 2009)

holy, i just read through your gj and all i have to say is wow. dang yours flowered so nicely. i'm now having lots of trouble with height. if you can could you tell me how tall your plants are? i need short and compact type of plants. ]=


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks cannabis037!
i have a hight of 5foot9" in my grow room and my lights take up about a  foot of this, and the pot height is about a foot as well this only leaves 3foot 9" and most indica's will grow to 5foot easy, sativa's can grow to 14 foot easy!
i have been trying to solve this problem by topping and training the plants,
i have been topping the plants when they get to about half max height,then as the shoot splits into two, top them as well.
so thats why instead of one main cola i have 15 or so smaller colas, but just low enough to stop them burning under the light! and i have to use a fan!
also if you tie down a branch with some wire,
so that the branch is pulled down loads of new shoots will start to rise towards the light,
its handy being able to grow horizontally as well as vertically!
but if you want a nice compact plant i would recommend the lowryder range and other autoflowering dwarf plants,
have a look at these strains,
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/automatic-flowering-dwarfs-128-c.asp


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 26, 2009)

well it took about 5 minutes for all the pictures to load, but it was worth it haha! your AK is just a little guy- i'm still waiting for mine to sprout up. good job on the ones in flower! they look delicious


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

takes forever to load those haha.
i love ak so much the taste mm
looking great man
:ciao:


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 26, 2009)

dang swift, had some free time on your hands.  lol

I know how it is though, sometimes it's tough to stop taking pic's of your girls.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

ha yea,
i went abit crazy with my cam!
well i thought id mess with the cammra settings to see if i could get a pic that  doeant look like it was taken under hps!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 26, 2009)

I have found with my camera to take good pictures under the HPS, for the light setting- set it to tungsten if you can. Works real good then


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

yea i found that alright,you can see in my later pics ther colour is more green then yellow, 
i only found that setting the other day!

right so report time!
i planted 3 of each of my nirvana seeds and 4 of each of the kc seeds i got
most of them came up in a day or so but i had some unresponsive ones.
all 3 of my white rhino poped but didnt take,
my kc brains northen light sp none of the 4 poped,
and one of my nirvana bigbud x notthenlights didnt pop
so i have replaced the duds with some more and trying again,
the rest are in pots and comming along fine,

my bigbud is looking good still putting on weight! ill be flushing her soon,
i have a look around it with my 420 scope,
90% of the trichs are cloudy and none are amber...yet

my two smaller plants the white widow and himalaya gold are comming on but slow.......so slow, i think there asleep!
but there coming along,i think there going to take 10weeks maybe more
the rh ia about 55% the temps are about 70f during the day and 55 druing the night,
my new flor 150w enviro growlamp is working nicely but i think ill be getting another as i only have 220w in my veg room and want 20 mothers but my space is only 7foot x 3.5foot and up to 4foot high,
more like a veg table!


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 26, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> and finaly
> some more pics!



Real nice grow, SGT... real ambitious w/ all your different strains and clones too!  Thanks for all the cool pics!

Cheers,


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks for stopping by moto 
yea i like having a few strains going at the same time,
but they have been picked for there height and are all indica dom strains,
(except the out door strains),so they like to grow to about 5foot or so,

my clones are from that big bud thats flowering now i have to keep it going because its a nice plant,strong smelling piney lavendery smelling super sticky buds and fast growth,short flowering time,ive grown it a few times and it always goes down a treat!

yea i liked taking the pics,so im glad you enjoyed viewing them!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 27, 2009)

WHOA! Some Bushy ladies ya got swift, and man those herm's can really make ya peeved off ...But dude, it's nice to see ya got a good few strains  ...I also have a bad habit of taking and posting buttloads of pics...nothin' to complain about ...So about how long do you usually Veg. ??? i saw where u said one had been goin' for 6 months, is that right??? I wish i could veg 'em like that, i've only got 4ft. of head space in my lil tent...But thanks for checkin' it out, let's hope there's some big buds in there soon ...Really lookin' forward to see how the KC Brains work out, and let's see some nice pics before/after the chop  ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks tn_toker!
yea there fairly bushy, well my bigbud is anyway!
yea herms suck got rid of them so fast it would make your eyes spin!
i like to take lots of pics alright but i usally dont post them all!
i usually veg how ever long it takes to get them 3-4 foot maybe 60 days?, then top them before i go into flower,i do abit of training as well to maxamize yeild.
yea i vegged that bigbud for 6months but not because i wanted to!
i needed some time to set up my flower room and a place to flower that was safe, thats why it took so long! 
i dont have a lot of height either, only about 4.5 foot or so!
yea the kc brains northen lights special isnt going the best for me, none so far have germed, but i have been warned about there germ rates!
yea ill be sure to take lots more pics before and after!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 28, 2009)

they are really doing good like how the bb looks. you take any clones?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks man,
yea back on the last page you can see i have about 5 bigbud clones in my bubbler, yep looking good today aswell but they dont seem any bigger,
and the trichs are still mostly cloudy with no amber, that i can see anyway!


----------



## BlueSmoke (Mar 28, 2009)

Grow is looking great Swift!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for dropping in blue, yea not too bad!
well i was just out with my babys,
looking good, but my night time temp is dropping quite low about 14c so ill have to sort that out!
trichs are still 90% cloudy with no amber in sight! but a few of the pitsils are starting to change now,
wish you guys could see the ammount of trichs my bigbud has, its crazy!
seedlings are comming on, maybe a little slow, prob due to lower then opt temps,
got my rh down to 38% thats prity low..nearly too low!


----------



## MindzEye (Mar 29, 2009)

nice grow, those pics of them vegging on your first post are nuts, I dont think Ive grown strains that have that many leaves.... Ill be watching how this grow turns out ... good job


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks man,
yea they looked sooo good with all there leafage, pitty they turned out to be a little lame strain!
but i guess if i leave them at it they might actualy give me some bud!
heres some pics!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 29, 2009)

is this your big bud?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

yep!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 29, 2009)

looking good! should get a decent smoke off that bad girl


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 30, 2009)

yep looks real nice under my scope, i cant wait to fire a bit up in my bong!
yep deff getting excited!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 30, 2009)

ooohhhh... 90% cloudy.  It's gonna be any day now before you see some amber.  How much amber are you shooting for?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 30, 2009)

well i like the super stoned couchlock feeling so i think at least 80% amber,
the pitsils are now starting to change colour and dry up abit,
but still around 95% cloudy today!
come on amber trichs!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 30, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> well i like the super stoned couchlock feeling so i think at least 80% amber


 
Good lad, puff puff bang lol, if you lucky it be one of them creepy stones that lets you finish your joint before firmly sitting you on your arse lol


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 31, 2009)

yea hopefully it will be a heavy stone!
looking good today but room temp went to 28c today,!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah thats only 82.4F no worries man its not excessive.
Weather warmin up there? Tis here.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 1, 2009)

yea starting to get warm!, it was 31c in the grow room today! deff hotting up!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm managing to wrestle my temps but starting to get humidity issues, aaarrrrggggggghh! Even noticing droplets of water under cople of leaves everynow and then,, whats that all about? Noticed a few low leaves real dark and droopy like a bad over water, only couple but not good sign really.
Considering ripping couple out to let the rest breath proper, dunno but not too pleased


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 1, 2009)

any pics?
you could remove any lower branchs but because your plants are'nt that high, you would be removing the plants ability to make energy to go into bud production,
maybe put a little plastic over the pots and around the stem to the water doesnt evap as much,cool the room abit more with fans, or you could extract air, or like i do use a de humidifyer! only 220w her hour and you can get them for cheap enough.
might be worth a look?


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 1, 2009)

heres a crazy grow i found on the net,


For starters this should not be attempted with seedlings, a good mother plant that puts off consistent clones is what you need. All plants on the table should be from the same mother or VERY similar plants, mixing things up on the table could be a logistical nightmare with plants needing different nutrient levels and growing at different heights.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107345&stc=1&d=1238614689



Clones are cut so that they are rooted when the previous cycle ends. The strain I use takes 14-21 days so I cut accordingly. When the clones are fully rooted in 1" rockwool cubes, by rooted I mean completely busting out of the cubes with roots and not just a couple tap roots sticking out the bottom, they are placed onto the ebb & flow table click here to see How do I prep my ebb & flow table? and put under the 12/12 regime. The lights are also moved to the top position and moved down 6-8" a day until desired height is reached. This helps them adjust to the light easier.

Once all the clones are on the table all side branches are cut, I do this again on day 6 and day 14 of 12/12. I try not to cut anything that looks like it will stay close to the plant, I also try to keep my trimming to the lower 6". By trimming the side branches all growth is sent to the cola, I have even done side by side comparisons and all the trimmed plants had much fatter single colas while the untrimmed plants were a nightmare to trim at harvest time and actually yielded less.

For the first 7 days under the HPS lights all plants are sprayed with Kelp foliar at one cap full per 1L. This is done to help keep the plants green otherwise they tend to yellow. Foliar sprays are done between lights on and 1 hour after, doing this any later may result in burning the leaves, doing it just before dark is not recommended as the plants don't get a chance to dry off and mold could become a problem.

GH used at 3-2-1 ratio for GROW, B1 is also added as per directions on bottle.
GH used at 1-2-3 ratio for BLOOM
-No GH 2-2-2 is used between GROW and BLOOM to try to eliminate as much of the stretch as possible.
All water is kept at a PH 5.7 (it does drift up to 6)
H202 (35%) is added at 10mL per L but only to fresh tap water, as it tends to react with nutrients.

For the first 7 days the plants are given a GH Grow diet, after that they switch to the Bloom juice. On day 14 of bloom I foliar spray the plants with Nitrozyme Growth Plus to help induce flowering. After that I pretty much sit back and watch them grow. I must recommend to anyone doing this to use a reservoir of at least 100L per 4'x4' area and get a good set of constant readout PH and EC meters. The smaller the reservoir the quicker the EC and PH will raise. I use a 300L res for a 4'x8' table and adjust it once every 2 days, takes me 5-10 min. For the last 14 days of the cycle I flush my plants with just water, any less than 5 days and the stuff will not burn properly. I find 9 to 14 days to really bring out the taste and make it much smoother. Above pictures are of clones after 6 days of 12/12

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107335&stc=1&d=1238614528
16 Days Old

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107336&stc=1&d=1238614641

20 Days Old


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107337&stc=1&d=1238614641

28 Days Old - Stretch finished.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107339&stc=1&d=1238614664
32 Days

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107340&stc=1&d=1238614664

35 Days

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107341&stc=1&d=1238614664



45 Days


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107345&stc=1&d=1238614689
These are from a different cycle...


Day 49
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107342&stc=1&d=1238614689

Day 60

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107348&stc=1&d=1238614727
As you can see in these day 60 pictures, they finish quite small. That is a 1ft/30cm ruler used to give you a better perspective. Plants were flowered at roughly 6" tall and finished up on average 18", tallest is 23". Why so small? With a 6' ceiling, less 1.5 feet for reflector and spacing from plant, less another 1.5 feet because the table has to be higher than the reservoir to drain properly leaves me with 3 feet of grow space and supposedly a HID light only penetrates 3 feet down. This could also be incorporated nicely into a grow box with a small HID light. These ladies received 70 watts per square foot of air-cooled HPS lighting.

The following EC reading are just what I use for this particular strain, it seems to be quite strong for most of my others but it may help as a guide.

Days 1-7 - EC 1.50 GROW
Days 8-14 - EC 1.50 Bloom
Days 15-21 - EC 1.70 Bloom
Days 22-28 - EC 1.80 Bloom
Days 29-35 - EC 1.90 Bloom
Days 36-43 - EC 2.00 Bloom
Days 43-58 - EC 2.10 Bloom*
Days 59-66 - Flush

* I have let it drift as high as 2.35 but only for a couple feedings near the end.

When flushed the water is flood to drain. If it returns to the reservoir it will send the EC way up and thus needing many more water changes.

A sea of single cola's. Who needs to smoke the lower "B" quality buds? Everyone knows the cola is the best smoke.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Might be cheap but got no cash lol.
As is the way what i got is spoken for at mo lol


----------



## Newbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Was thinking about removing some of the smaller crap from bottom but what about stress? wouldn't wanna screw up now


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

should be ok but just the very lower branchs.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 2, 2009)

looking great:hubba: your doing an awesome job with them ladies they look very happy gonna give up some sweet ganja


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks pothead!
yea there doing well enough lately,
my big bud is yellowing up now,but still not alot of amber trichs!
my seedlings are doing well enough, my ak48's are about the best of them,
and the bc northen light special are useless! not 1 out of 8 have germed yet,
rubbish! all the others did well so i guess this is one to avoid!
i transplanted one of my bigbud clones into soil ,that i want to make into a mother,
and the two other plants i have flowering are also looking like they might even have some smoke on them!
there ment to be white widow but i really doubt it now,
they look like a mainly sativa strain,
and are a real pain in the bum to control there growth!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

ok so i ran outa smoke today yea not cool!
so i trimmed some lower branchs on all of my flowering plants,
ok abit late to be pruning the big bud as it's only got a week or so left!
but the buds where fairly small and would never ammount to anything,
so i hung the branch of my bigbud and dryed the other two plants,
which where supposed to be white widow but im really doubt that as i got the seeds from a bad seed comp (cannabisseeds.com)
avoid them!:hitchair:
anyway
so i put the "white widow" into the bong,
whats that... its a preview

                              SMOKE TEST!
i was not expecting much from this as im not sure what strain it is!
so as i fired it up it seemed to take awhile, no doubt from moisture that remained inside the buds.
i was slightly afrade to take a full creamy hit straght off, as i have toked my share of evil death smoke!:shocked:
anyway,
i was plesently surprised to find that the smoke was very smooth,
even though it has not finished the flush,
it tasted like kerosene, not in a bad way though,
i was surprised by the high,heavy stone,
real heavy im not sure whats going on it looks like a staiva!
i nearly droped my bong!
so tumbs up!
looks like that smoke might be worth it after all!
:woohoo:


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 4, 2009)

i saw this post and thought thedon would like to see this.

Nitrate - Ammonium is found in both inorganic and organic forms in the plant, and combines with carbon, hydrogen, oxygen and sometimes sulfur to form amino acids, amino enzymes, nucleic acids, chlorophyll, alkaloids, and purine bases. Nitrogen rates high as molecular weight proteins in plant tissue.
Plants need lots of N during vegging, but it's easy to overdo it. Added too much? Flush the soil with plain water. Soluble nitrogen (especially nitrate) is the form that's the most quickly available to the roots, while insoluble N (like urea) first needs to be broken down by microbes in the soil before the roots can absorb it. Avoid excessive ammonium nitrogen, which can interfere with other nutrients.
Too much N delays flowering. Plants should be allowed to become N-deficient late in flowering for best flavor.

Nitrogen Deficiencies
Plants will exhibit lack of vigor, slow growth and will be weak and stunted. Quality and yield will be significantly reduced. Older leaves become yellow (chlorotic) from lack of chlorophyll. Deficient plants will exhibit uniform light green to yellow on older leaves, these leaves may die and drop. Leaf margins will not curled up noticeably. Chlorosis will eventually spread throughout the plant. Stems, petioles and lower leaf surfaces may turn purple. 


As seen in figure 10 consumption of nitrogen (N) from the fan leaves during the final phase of flowing is 100% normal.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107762&stc=1&d=1238850856


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah thanks alot swift.
ive got pH issues..
gotta wait till monday to grab
ph down... so well see what happens.
thanks bro


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 4, 2009)

oh and i found the artical that i saw before with the reason why you should cover your bubbler/nute tank, heres what it says,

 Minimize light leaks and cover reservoir (but don't seal) to limit algae growth. Algae will grow, reproduce and die, adding organic material for pythium to feed on. Algae and other slimes may coat the roots, stressing plants even further.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 7, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> oh and i found the artical that i saw before with the reason why you should cover your bubbler/nute tank, heres what it says,
> 
> Minimize light leaks and cover reservoir (but don't seal) to limit algae growth. Algae will grow, reproduce and die, adding organic material for pythium to feed on. Algae and other slimes may coat the roots, stressing plants even further.


 IMO thats the biggest problem with growing Hydro. trying to keep the water in the system cool. warm water, algae can cause pythium and root rot it can reek havoc in the system. if you run a DWC, Ebb & Flow, Flood & Drain, or Water Farms it will spread thru the sytem and all your plants will get it. 
thats the reason i use soil now allot slower growth but i wont have to worry about all those problems. and thats why when i use the Water Farms i do not use the rez i use each bucket as single setups instead of connecting them all to the rez.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 7, 2009)

84VW said:
			
		

> ok, i figured with that name


 sorry about the interuption but are you an ice road trucker !!


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 7, 2009)

bring home the buds peps nice thread lads/laddettes


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 7, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> ok so i ran outa smoke today yea not cool!
> so i trimmed some lower branchs on all of my flowering plants,
> ok abit late to be pruning the big bud as it's only got a week or so left!
> but the buds where fairly small and would never ammount to anything,
> ...


 
Glad to hear the smoke surpassed your expectations!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks lama,
yea it did!
but as i said i didnt expect much from it as i thought i had been riped off!
well it seems there not what they said they are, but still not a terible strain,
deff sativa, so ill be waiting awhile for them to be ready, but should be good!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 7, 2009)

time for an update, 

Well i thought it was time to flush my bigbud and i stoped feeding for three days,
but i noticed some extra pitsil growth so i thought i might have started the flush alittle early!
so i fed it again and ill flush maybe at the end of the week
i cheaked the trichs but there still cloudy with no real sign of amber trics,
now the pitsils are starting to change to a nice golden brown colour,
so thats a good sign!
the rh in my flower room is 35% and about 25c

The other two plants i have flowering are some type of sativa,
there comming on well, a lot better then i though they would do!
i have them tied down and getting nice bud formation, 

my seedlings are comming on quite well, nice growth but i have to keep moving the pots around, so the smallest plants stay in the strongest light,
i potted 4 of my bigbud clones into soil as i want to make the best one into a mother, and ill put the others outside and see what they can do!

ill get some new pics later tonight.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 11, 2009)

well i thought it might be time for a much needed pic update!
all looking well today,
io had to adjust the ph in my bubbler today ph was at 8 
so i got it down withabit of phosferic acid,
seedlings are comming on well enough,maybe alittle slow!
my 2sativas are still growing fast i have to train them constanly!
anyway hope you enjoy the pics:hubba: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108889&stc=1&d=1239480148
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108890&stc=1&d=1239480219
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108891&stc=1&d=1239480219
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108892&stc=1&d=1239480219
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108893&stc=1&d=1239480368
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108894&stc=1&d=1239480368
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108900&stc=1&d=1239480629
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108901&stc=1&d=1239480629
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108902&stc=1&d=1239480629
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108905&stc=1&d=1239480913
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108906&stc=1&d=1239480913
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=108907&stc=1&d=1239480913


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

good luck from here 2 .. the whole country is behind you bro !! LOL.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

hi everybody!
well not up to a whole lot lately
i have been busy with other things for a few days and didnt cheak my grow as much as i normally do, the temps shot up to 35c yeasterday, doh!
so i have to water early and do some emergency cooling!
well the weather is crappy again so temps are in there low 20's now,
my big bud seems to bve refusing to turn amber for me, the pitsils have changed but still no sign of any amber trichs! dam!
well here is a few pics of a bud that was on my bigbud for weeks half broken on the stem, i decided to pull it off and dry it,
as i have no smoke left! 
anyway here is some pics of that bud!:hubba: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109555&stc=1&d=1239818761
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109556&stc=1&d=1239818761
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109557&stc=1&d=1239818761
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109558&stc=1&d=1239818885
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109559&stc=1&d=1239818885
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109560&stc=1&d=1239818885
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109561&stc=1&d=1239818901


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 15, 2009)

:holysheep:  that's some yummy looking bud.  Nothing like smoking some home grown dank after you've been dry for a while.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks lama!
yea im looking forward to smoking it, but i think it will be a week or two before this is dry enough to smoke!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

ok so i harvested my bigbud just there, 
i needed the space and it have been flowering long enough, 
the trichs where not as amber as i wanted, but what can you do!
ive dont know that weight i have as my scales only reads upto 50g and im not bothered weighting it all on that, it wouls take too long! 
but i did put one average sized bud on the scales, and it read over 50g straght away!:hubba: 
anyway here is some pics


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109595&stc=1&d=1239839550
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109596&stc=1&d=1239839550
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109597&stc=1&d=1239839550
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109598&stc=1&d=1239839666
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109599&stc=1&d=1239839666


----------



## Locked (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow Swift... I guess they call it bigbud for a reason...  Nice job! Looks like you won't hve to worry about having any smoke around for quite a while once it is cured...:hubba:  I might hve to include bigbud in my next grow. Make sure to gve us a smoke report when it is time to smoke it... wondering how the high is since you were in the same boat as me as far as waiting for those ever elusive amber trichs... I was tempted to cut down my bonus bean gurl tonight but since I don't know the strain I will wait it out... it might be a strain that needs 12 weeks of flowering to be done...


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks hamster!
yea it looks good allright, ive been growing her for a long time now nearly 11months 
its kinda lame as i told a good friend a few months ago that i would be harvesting my plants, the day he would be emigrating. and wouldnt get a chance to try it, moved away today
so i told him i would keep a bit for him, maybe an ounce, but its gona be a year or two long cure, so the buds should be awesome to smoke when he comes back,
i smoked some quick dryed stuff in the bong, tasted good and the stone was good and strong, but ill be giving a full bigbud smoke report as soon as its fully dryed and cured, 
ive still got two other saiva's flowering, and there starting to get intresting now, the buds are starting to form long colas not anywhere as tight as my bigbud, but just so many, ive been haveing to tie it down and train it constantly!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

just looking at the pics i posted earlyer the one with the can of coke, and without zooming in it looks like one BIGBUD!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 15, 2009)

Well thats me jealous lol.
Nice work mate, sum pretty big bud there.

You still no work on i take it?


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 15, 2009)

yea it looks and smells soo good mmmm
cant wait for it to really be ready!
yea no job yet!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 15, 2009)

swift what up man? those nugs look sweeet! i now know where big bud gets its name haha. i love that purple tint on the buds too and look at the stem on on that thing lmao - looks like a damn tree! how is the smell?

great job man- i need to try bigbud sometime


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks GG!
yea it has a lovely purple tint on the tops of all the buds, looks cool!
ha i had to use a saw to cut through the stem it was so tick!
yea mini tree! the smell is strong and kinda lavendery sweet, 
the girlfriend was giving out about the smell, because it was so strong when i was manicuring it! (she doesnt smoke!) and it took about 1 hour 45mins to manicure and hang!


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 16, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thanks GG!
> yea it has a lovely purple tint on the tops of all the buds, looks cool!
> ha i had to use a saw to cut through the stem it was so tick!
> yea mini tree! the smell is strong and kinda lavendery sweet,
> the girlfriend was giving out about the smell, because it was so strong when i was manicuring it! (she doesnt smoke!) and it took about 1 hour 45mins to manicure and hang!


glad you got a sweet pheno of the Big Bud  that looks tasty
how was your germ rate on the Himalaya Gold i guess there real old seeds?


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 16, 2009)

Great job swift, I can't even believe that main stem!  Did you have those planted in 5 gal?  

I'm glad you'll have some smoke of your own now, you can stop bummin' off me.  

lol


----------



## HazeMe (Apr 16, 2009)

swiftgt,

Those are very nice plants and buds!


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 16, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thanks lama!
> yea im looking forward to smoking it, but i think it will be a week or two before this is dry enough to smoke!



Nice work SGT, gotta be a real satisfying feeling to have a successful grow!

Cheers,


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 16, 2009)

great job bro


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 16, 2009)

hi guys 


the pheno turned out to be real nice thanks pothead,
and im real glad i cloned it a few times! i have 3 mother clones of it,
yea the germ rate on those seeds was real bad, maybe 1 in 8 would sprout and i got 2 out of 6 fems out of them!:doh: 

hay lama heres some tasty virtual bigbud to get you back,   :bong1::aok: 
yea that main stem was nice and thick alright i had to use a saw to cut through it! and there is a 10mm hole down the stalk!looks crazy!


thanks hazeme im glad you like them! 

hay moto, yea its great feeling to know you have compleated a harvest with sucess,im sure you'll know all about it soon enough!:hubba: 

thanks for stopping by gwtw,

all i can say is i wish i could share some of this fine bud with all of you guys!
and thanks for all the nice comments! 
now its take to take a deep toke of some quickdryed bud,
but before i get too :stoned: ill post some pics for you guys
enjoy! :aok:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 16, 2009)

looking great GG, really.
haha so your using that small bong as what
kinda a bigger dyi ashcatcher slash pre-cooler?
great man ttyl :ciao:


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> looking great GG, really.
> haha so your using that small bong as what
> kinda a bigger dyi ashcatcher slash pre-cooler?
> great man ttyl :ciao:



thanks tdoc!
yea im using it as a precooler and an ash catcher, i also have made some defuser's to cool the smoke,
its nice and smooth to smoke with cold water and ice in it!:hubba:


----------



## JBonez (Apr 17, 2009)

dang, i didnt think bigbud would look that good, in comparison to connoisseur bud, how is the smoke?


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

hi jbonez
yea it looks good eh!
so far all i ahve had to smoke was quick dryed, so i cant judge it properly yet, 
but so far its smooth and sweet and tasty!


----------



## occg.hydro (Apr 17, 2009)

Dude, great job!!! Always a nice feeling pulling off a harvest like that! that's a damn big plant!


----------



## HazeMe (Apr 17, 2009)

All I can say is beautiful!

Very nice harvest!

HazeMe


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 17, 2009)

63% rh wow thats sure to cause budrot/mold swift best bet is to leave extraction on 24/7 even at the cost of room lights off temps going down more than needed esp nearing the end of flowering this is essential max rh i would ever have in flowering esp lights off would be 35-40% max..

lesson learnt do better next time i expect look great btw.

do not spray neem ever it stinks is greasy and near impossible to get off the leaves yet alone the buds.

vile stuff should be banned you would be better chopping if issues with mold at this stage.

you say you cannot get rh lower do you not have an inline fan for extraction man if so just make a/some bigger holes for air intake into the room and rh will drop esp if you pull air from outside the house.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 17, 2009)

Eyup fella, looks like you'll have soom smoke for a while lol.
Good work


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 17, 2009)

unreal and they only call it big bud ! "NEWS FLASH" those buds need a new name man somthin like HUMUNGUS GT special.. sits nicely wow cuz ! swift good times (comin your way) great grow BIG BUDDA !


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

hay guys,
thanks for all the kind words!

yea occg it was nice n big,but i did have it going for quite a while in a 6.6gal (u.s gallon)  tub!

thanks again hazeme!

uk420man,
i think you didnt finish reading through my g.j,  i had rh problems a while ago 
thanks for the heads up about the neem oil, i used milk and added extra fans and extractors, and it sorted out the problem 

hay newbud, yea as doon as it drys i will!
it seems like im allways waiting in this growing game, why cant the plants wait on me!

hay purplephazes, thanks i was surprised how good this bigbud  pheno was, and i now have 4 rooted mothers now, 
im thinking about crossing in with one of my bubblish or maybe ak48's 
what ever i do, ill be keeping this bigbud going for a while! its about the best one ive seen in about 20 or so bigbud's seeds ive grown.:hubba: 

anyway i thought  id put up a few pics of my two sativa strains, and veg plants for you guys to feast your eyes on


----------



## 420benny (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice swift! If you can get a higher THC from a Big Bud pheno, you are on to something special. Keep up the good work. I haven't tried it personally, just going by rumors about it.


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 17, 2009)

Swift you sure do make some nice lookin' plants.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

hi benny
yea i heard that this bigbud strain makes about 15-20% thc,
id like to cross it with my best	Bubbelicious, ak48 and white rhino,
i think this bigbud with some nice high level thc genes will kick a*s,
just have to find the right one to cross it with!
as for the strenght of the bigbud to smoke, it tastes quite strong, i was kinda surprised myself!
ive made loads of oil from all the smiley shake pictured above!
sooooooooooo stoned:stoned:  
thanks stonedrone, im very hapy with the results alright!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 17, 2009)

What a bountiful harvest! _Very_ good work swift. I'm sure all that fruit will last you a while  . What's your method for making oil? Congrats again on the bountiful harvest swift. It would be very interesting to see you cross big bud and any other strain you got going. Keep up the excellent work man! :bong:


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

hi mental

thanks for the nice comments!
how did you get on with your search?
as you requested my method of making honey oil,

i extract honey oil with butain at the end of every grow,
using the budtrimmings and small leaves near the buds,
works great every time, 
and it doesnt have to be dangerous!
start with about a foot long piece of pcv 1/2 plumming pipe
get two silicon nossels(pics below)
some coffiee filter paper
refined butain gas the best you can get (do not use camping gas its too impure)
some insulation tape

get the tube put some filter paper between the nossel and pipe, then push the nossel on hard onto the pipe trapping the paper
tape up the join nice, if you strech the tape as you put it on it works alittle better,
then get your dryed weed trimmings grind them up and fill the tube up nearly to the top but dont pack it too tight,
put the other nossel on the other end, tape it up
and your nearly ready to go,
DO THIS OUTSIDE!
cant say i didnt warn you,
but doing this outside makes it very safe
get a bowl to catch your oil,(one that will be easy to get the oil out of!)
put a cotton glove on and a plastic grove over it,
put your finger over one end blocking the hole
and put the gas can nossel into the top nossel and
spray the gas in while still blocking the exit hole,
let the pressure build up abit
not too much though,
and then let your finger off the exit hole slowly to control the flow of golden honey oil,
do this process 2 or 3 times untill the colour of the liquid gas comming out is clear,
use warm water to evap the gas,
and collect the oil into a small glass vile
i use one of those free perfume tester viles
clean it out well though!
and when your finished all that hard work!,
its time to put a few drops on some weed put it in your bong
and its blast off!!
so to conclude
its safe, its easy, its cheap,and it gets you very very stoned
and best of all if you are using shake, your getting stoned from somthing you where going to throw away!
but saying that the better the weed you put in the better the oil you get out!

so tips

1 control the flow of gas exiting the tube carefully,dont want to waste any!
2 be carefull not to freeze your hand use gloves!
3 the better in the better out!
4 the higher the gas pressure you can get inside the extraction tube the better it will work,

this is only my quick home made model , mk1!
i used to have a stainless 1" steal tube with a valve on one end and a plastic push fit end cap with a hole in it at the other end,
you can pick these up easyly at a plumbing supply store, and its gona be cheaper then a hardware store!

i would recommend every one try this method but remember the golden rule,,,, do this outside! 

and get back to me with what you think and if you have any problems,


heres some pics of the bits, and my 420 scope!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 17, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> 63% rh wow thats sure to cause budrot/mold swift best bet is to leave extraction on 24/7 even at the cost of room lights off temps going down more than needed esp nearing the end of flowering this is essential max rh i would ever have in flowering esp lights off would be 35-40% max..
> 
> lesson learnt do better next time i expect look great btw.
> 
> ...


 
sorry, but 63% humidity and good ventilation is an "anti-mold" environment, so long as temps are relatively cool and ventilation is adequate.

I dry in 60-70% RH, and have zero problems.

JB

Personally, i think necrotic leaves retracting to the innerds of the buds cause the most problems.

Yo swift, you gotta do a better diy for making oil, i want in!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks jbonez but i think uk420man didnt read all of my g.j before he posterd that, as i did'nt say what my r.h for my drying room was!
its about 55% 15c and it has ventilation in the form of a draft!


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 18, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> dang, i didnt think bigbud would look that good, in comparison to connoisseur bud, how is the smoke?



it gets a bad rap because its one of the most commercial strains out there. like with the M39, Top44, B52, Critical Mass, ect. but the growers who are mass producing the weed for sales usually tend to overfeed them cut way early and bag it wet. 
so when its grown proper it can be some very good smoke. :hubba:
Big Bud is actually (Skunk#1 x Afghani) so genetically speaking its a great mix.


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 18, 2009)

good job man, that weed looks good!!


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 18, 2009)

wow looking hella nice over there swiftgt!! dang been away for awhile, but back. haha, keep up the great work! your bud looks extremely delicious.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 19, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> it gets a bad rap because its one of the most commercial strains out there. like with the M39, Top44, B52, Critical Mass, ect. but the growers who are mass producing the weed for sales usually tend to overfeed them cut way early and bag it wet.
> so when its grown proper it can be some very good smoke. :hubba:
> Big Bud is actually (Skunk#1 x Afghani) so genetically speaking its a great mix.



yea thats what i was thinking pothead, its actualy realy nice too smoke,
ok its not dryed and cured properly yet but i smoked some quick dryed,
(the cool looking bud i posted a pic of last)
and the taste reminded me of amsterdam weed,
now im not sure is that because amstedam weed is all quick dryed or maybe this bigbud is the bomb, either way its very nice to smoke and gets me fairly stoned, not the strongest ive ever tryed but very good none the less,
i was away for the weekend and didnt have any smoke with me so im quick drying somemore:hubba: and ill be back with a stone report as soon as its done and smoked! 

thanks canna037, ill be over to have a look and comment on your grow soon!


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 21, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yea thats what i was thinking pothead, its actualy realy nice too smoke,
> ok its not dryed and cured properly yet but i smoked some quick dryed,
> (the cool looking bud i posted a pic of last)
> and the taste reminded me of amsterdam weed,
> ...



i think it might remind you of the Dams bud because almost all the strains that are out today have some Skunk, Afghani, or Northern Lights in the mix somewhere down the line  even the Diesels derived from a Skunk its all in how they breed it. 
for instance Sam the Skunkman who created (THE PURE) Skunk#1 breed it to the fruity side of the mix. so it kinda tasted like tropical fruit taste with a great high. but the diesels were breed in the opposite direction they found that dank plant and ran with it. 
just like my clone only Original Dawrecker Diesel its (SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Chem/Dawg its got both Skunk and NL in the mix and its an all around 10 big yields of the dankest bud going everyone i talked to who tried it says its the best they ever smoked.
its cool how you can run with different pheno's of the same strains and end up on the other side of the spectrum from fruits to diesel fuel LOL


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 21, 2009)

yea sounds quite lightly pothead,
yea its intresting how much diversity can be had from one strain!

ok so my buds are still drying in my press,
they need another week or so before i bag then and another week after that before i jar it,
lets hope i have some left by then!

as for my plants,
the two sativas are doing well, they liked the space they got when i choped the bigbud!
so im watering them every second day with nutes,
and the seedlings are doing well, ive been pinching them alittle to make them into super stocky plants!
going well so far!
i think the sativas will be another two weeks at least, but there starting to get so sticky! just one touch leaves your hands covered in shiney oil!
crazy!


----------



## Locked (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Swift...glad your Sat's are doing well and loving the new space you provided for them by chopping down Bigbud... Now you just gotta try and not smoke it all before it's cured...:hubba:  I know how tough that is... I chopped a bunch of popcorn buds off my girl and I hve almost smoked all of that waiting for her to get done flowering...
Looks like your Sat's might come down the same time my girl does...


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 21, 2009)

hay hamster!
yea its nice to have a bit of space in my flower room for a change!
yep gota be carefull with all my weed, or ill have none before i know it!
i smoked a half an oz branch(dry) in one night! but i had help!
very stoned though!
i think you might even be harvesting yours before mine is ready! 
its still growing and hasnt got to the filling out stage yet,
and the buds are just starting to get seriously glistening with trichs!
its nice stuff but has a strong musty, kinda along the lines of skunk, but not quite skunky,,,,,if you know what i mean!
and the bigbud is just super fruity!


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 25, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hay hamster!
> yea its nice to have a bit of space in my flower room for a change!
> yep gota be carefull with all my weed, or ill have none before i know it!
> i smoked a half an oz branch(dry) in one night! but i had help!
> ...


LOL 1/2oz. in a night  everyone must have been really stoned. 
thats a killer session.  you should do what i do i will take at least an 1/8 of each strain when its ready for storage and i will seal it up. and keep it for as long as possible it gets so much more potent and the high seems to change the longer you cure it. im sure you know this but its just a suggestion 
also if you decide to try any new strains you should check out the (the pure)SK#1 its a good Skunk to try Flying Dutchman's (The Pure) SK#1 its the original skunk that sam the skunkman breed and its cheap threw Gypsy nirvana. but the kicker is it has no skunk smell or taste. he breed it towards the fruity pheno's so you end up with some very potent buds that smell like a fruit punch or mango like. i was expecting some dank skunk and i got a fruit bowl LOL but very potent and great taste. 
also that could be why your Big Bud has a fruity taste its Skunk#1 x Afghani. the SK#1 is super fruity i grew some last grow i loved it


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 25, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> LOL 1/2oz. in a night  everyone must have been really stoned.
> thats a killer session.  you should do what i do i will take at least an 1/8 of each strain when its ready for storage and i will seal it up. and keep it for as long as possible it gets so much more potent and the high seems to change the longer you cure it. im sure you know this but its just a suggestion
> also if you decide to try any new strains you should check out the (the pure)SK#1 its a good Skunk to try Flying Dutchman's (The Pure) SK#1 its the original skunk that sam the skunkman breed and its cheap threw Gypsy nirvana. but the kicker is it has no skunk smell or taste. he breed it towards the fruity pheno's so you end up with some very potent buds that smell like a fruit punch or mango like. i was expecting some dank skunk and i got a fruit bowl LOL but very potent and great taste.
> also that could be why your Big Bud has a fruity taste its Skunk#1 x Afghani. the SK#1 is super fruity i grew some last grow i loved it



yep 1/2 oz easy! ive been trying to only smoke bongs in the evening,
but still manage to go through nearly 1/2oz! most days 
yep im keeping an oz away for me and my friend that has moved to new zealand, he will be back next year, so id say the weed will be sweet by then!
so which skunk should i try, duchmans or nirvana?


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 26, 2009)

thought it may be time for a pic update!:hubba: 
all going well so far, sativa shave at least 3 weeks togo maybe more,
trichs looks 50% cloudy
seedlings aew about 5weeks old now and fast aproching cloning time!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 26, 2009)

some more pics of my,
1, left to right in rows, first row is ak48 second row is skunk x hase and third row is bubblish
second pic is of my northen lights x bigbud
and the last pics is of one of my skunk x haze.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 26, 2009)

Are you opening a coffee shop with all those strains lol


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 27, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yep 1/2 oz easy! ive been trying to only smoke bongs in the evening,
> but still manage to go through nearly 1/2oz! most days
> yep im keeping an oz away for me and my friend that has moved to new zealand, he will be back next year, so id say the weed will be sweet by then!
> so which skunk should i try, duchmans or nirvana?



i would go with The Flying Dutchman (The Pure) SK#1 its the real Deal from Sam the Skunkman the creator of skunk. its very potent, a good yielder and has an awesome fruity smell to it. almost like Mango's
i got mine threw Gypsy Nirvana. 
but if you want to try something thats on a whole different level try 
The Cali Connection at the THC farmer. there strains are some of the best strains going some of the most potent bud you will ever smoke.
currently they have
Purple OG Kush
SFV OG Kush i smoked the actual cut of this strain its super potent lemon dankness.
they only have 2 strains currently because when they come out with gear it gets bought up very quick. they just came out with the Alien Tech strains there currently being tested by a few growers before they sell them to the public but ive been watching the test run and the strains are top notch:hubba:


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 28, 2009)

flying dutchman! they have far more interesting strains imo. for instance, the pot of gold, pineapple punch or that titanic haze looks hella interesting to grow. haha.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 28, 2009)

hay all,
right so i got together all my bigbud, its nice and dry,
now i have stored in glass jars to cure,
i weighed it all out, and it works out at 7 oz's just off my bigbud,
not bad eh:hubba: 
more then i thought id get, i was hoping for four oz's!
also i took a pic of my patented weed dryer 9000,
well its two paper bages taped together and taped onto my extractor fan, in my room,
it draws 20c air (room temp) through the bottom bag then through the top one then out,
and no smells!
i do it every time im drying just for a few hours just before i put into jars to cure, just to make sure i dont get any mould!
oh and a pic of a big pile of weed,
enjoy my friends


----------



## Newbud (Apr 28, 2009)

is that a new avatar i see lol.
Not bad mate more than you hoped cool


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 28, 2009)

i was just changing it when you said that!


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 28, 2009)

sweet pic's swift,  Digging the new avatar!  Amazing how creative we can get when were blazed.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks lama!
yea thought it was time for me to make my very own avatar pic!
and wanted to show off my buds, duel purpose i guess!
wish you guys could try it,im not sure what its like buying weed off the street where you guys live but over here, theres no way im picken up better stuff off the street then this! No Way!
doesnt say much for the street dealers here i guess!


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thanks lama!
> yea thought it was time for me to make my very own avatar pic!
> and wanted to show off my buds, duel purpose i guess!
> wish you guys could try it,im not sure what its like buying weed off the street where you guys live but over here, theres no way im picken up better stuff off the street then this! No Way!
> doesnt say much for the street dealers here i guess!


 

Or it could be saying that you know what your doing!     Either way, its a darn good feeling being self sufficient.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> i was just changing it when you said that!


 
:ignore:  Yeah yeah course you was  :giggle:


----------



## Moto-Man (Apr 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thought it may be time for a pic update!:hubba:
> all going well so far, sativa shave at least 3 weeks togo maybe more,
> trichs looks 50% cloudy
> seedlings aew about 5weeks old now and fast aproching cloning time!



Hey SGT, what an operation you have going on! Been a while since I checked in on you, so many strains, so little time!  Haha, love your new avatar pic too - very clever!  Is there any BigBud left?? 

Keep it up bro!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks motoman,
yea i have a few strains going on at the moment, but none of them are big enough to clone from yet!
ive been pinching them now and then and they have reacted to it very well, ive kept there height down and thicken'd there stem's up.
some of them will be ready to go out side soon enough,
i wanted more to put outside but i only have so much room, 
yea that avatar pic is from today! i dont think i could smoke that much in a few hours!........maybe.


----------



## Locked (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok... the server is finally letting me post it looks like... 
Just wanted to say that 7 oz's from Bigbud is not too shabby...especially since you hve been doing like me and taking samples of the merchandise.....

I will hve to do you proud on my next grow and quite the variety of strains going... I look forward to your input on my selections. Pm to come tomorrow.. gettin late here and I hve work early in the am...peace..

oh buythe way... love the new avatar...


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 29, 2009)

wow swift so successful. im uber jealous, hopefully i will do half as well as you did. btw your profile pic looks hella nice! haha.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 29, 2009)

hi guys
just hit the bong a few times now so super hi 
now time for some pics


pic 1&2 are of my big bud....or whats left of it!
pics 3,4 and 5 are bud pics of my two sativas, looking good!
pics 6 and 7 are pics of how crazy these babys try to grow, they just keep reaching!
pic 8 is of my dry a*s tubs def time for a watering! 
pic9 is a bigbud clone in the cloner too long! with a crazy long tap root! very handy.
pic10 is of my tough love, i cracked the stem, d'oh! 
pic11 is a bigbud clone setteing in.
pic12 is of plastic i use to cover the pot tops to lower rh. seems to work.
hope you like them,

thanks guys for the nice comments,
its about time hamster i havent seen you over here in a while!
yea its fantastic getting high of your own supply!
looking forward to help you out!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 29, 2009)

Eyup fella, how long that clone been in cloner its got loads of growth lol,
i split the stem on one and it was fine, stronger i think.
Poor big bud lol


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 29, 2009)

yea i pinched the stems of all my plants and it works wonders and keeps height down,
that clone was in there for alittle over a month i think!
i know poor bigbud, a shadow of her former self!


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy crap Swift....what did you cut big bud down with??? An axe? Ouch...lol
 And yeah those Sat's look like they cld grow to 10-12 feet easy... 
Glad the remnants of Big Bud are treating you right... 

I pm'd you my list for my next grow...thanks for the help


----------



## swiftgt (May 1, 2009)

yea poor bigbud!
i had to cut it down with a small drylining saw!
i found little pollen sacks dotted around whats left of my bigbud,
but no pollon was being produced,strange,
also it looks like its trying to re flower, loads of the pitcil's wilted away and new ones have taken there place, havent seen that one before!
as for the sativas yea fairly crazy growers!
i got a new blower box/extractor today, its 30w, so fairly powerfull for its size!
ive been getting temps of 31-33c lately so i need to cool the room more!
ive taken cuttings of a few of my plants in veg, and put the cuttings into my bubble cloner and put theat into my flower room!
so hopfully they will take hold and show sex in a few weeks,
some of my plants still are'nt big enough to take cuttings though!


----------



## Newbud (May 2, 2009)

Pollen??? Hermi????????????????


----------



## Pothead420 (May 3, 2009)

glad you had some good results out of the Big Bud :hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (May 3, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Pollen??? Hermi????????????????



like i said there was pollen sacks but no pollen in them!
i think the plant got stressed when i cut 95% of it away, i know i would be 
if it happened to me!
i dont think its a herme though,just sensitive to lack of light and harvesting!


----------



## Newbud (May 3, 2009)

Hehehe god i hope no-one reads that there will be hell lol.
I can hear them argueing already lol
POLLEN SACKS, HERMI!!!!!!!! CHOP IT, KILL IT, BURN IT  

Yeah i reckon most people be pretty stressed if you chopped em down to there knee caps in stages lol


----------



## lordhighlama (May 3, 2009)

those stocks on that big bud are just insane.  I can't get over how much it looks like a small tree.


----------



## swiftgt (May 3, 2009)

ha yea it was fairly thick alright!
i think it got that size due to the size of the tub and the veg time,(6 months)
well ill be keeping that bigbud pheno in mother form, as im so happy with it!
might even cross it with somthing, maybe blue budda.


----------



## swiftgt (May 3, 2009)

hay guys
i was talking to a guy who wants to try out some rhizobacteria-enriched biologically-activated soil,
i am going to grow 4-6 plants 2 with this soil and 2-4 normaly,
ill start a new g.j when the time comes but it should be some intresting stuff!
heres some info about biologically-activated soil,

...markedly increased growth rates (more crops per year for the indoor grower)

...shorter seed-to-maturity times (the high biological availability of nutrients increases plant BMR: basal metabolic rate)

...significantly higher biomass yields (bigger, healthier, more resilient plants): 30% extra growth is not uncommon

...exceptional phytochemical yields: especially as it relates to the more complex phytochemicals such as lycopene yields in regular tomatoes.  same could apply to the various cannibinoids (THC; CBD; CBN; THVC; CBC and CBL)
Organic crops grown with a suitably tailored engineered soil often boast many, many times the phytochemical yield of similar intensively grown (fertiliser) crops, sometimes twenty or more times the regular, conventional yield. Although I do not know what effect (if any) this increased yield might have on the ratio of cannibinoids.
it offers the seedlings many times the normal level of soil nutrients WITHOUT the threat of &#8220;nutrient burn&#8221; (there is no fertiliser added to my soil.

should be an intrsting experiment, ill be keeping all the results as fair and Scientific as possable, 
it may be the soil of the future!


----------



## lordhighlama (May 3, 2009)

Almost sounds to good to be true.  Should be interesting to see your GJ though.  I'll keep an eye out for that one.



			
				swiftgt said:
			
		

> hay guys
> i was talking to a guy who wants to try out some rhizobacteria-enriched biologically-activated soil,
> i am going to grow 4-6 plants 2 with this soil and 2-4 normaly,
> ill start a new g.j when the time comes but it should be some intresting stuff!
> ...


----------



## lordhighlama (May 3, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> ha yea it was fairly thick alright!
> i think it got that size due to the size of the tub and the veg time,(6 months)
> well ill be keeping that bigbud pheno in mother form, as im so happy with it!
> might even cross it with somthing, maybe blue budda.


 
wow, I didn't realize that you vegged them for 6 months.    That's an old plant.  

Speaking of getting a good pheno, A buddy of mine is going to be hooking me up for free with 2 or 3 OG Kush clones in about a week.


----------



## swiftgt (May 3, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Almost sounds to good to be true.  Should be interesting to see your GJ though.  I'll keep an eye out for that one.



yea i thought that too, but after abit of reading up,
it seems like it deff does work and it  works well, the only reason you might not have heard of it is, due to the cost of the enriched soil to produce!

yep the bigbud was real old!i think ill be veging for a max of 3months from now on!
good to hear your getting some new clones!
og kush eh, very nice, 
how are your new lot comming on? any more cat attacks?


----------



## swiftgt (May 3, 2009)

ok so heres a pic up date!
pic 1 is of my cuttings 
pic 2 is of my new even more powerful extractor fan! it uses 30w
pic 3 is of my sativa bud, starting to fill out, its nice and greesy with trichs!
pics 4 and 5 are of my veggen plants all doing good, bubbelish and sk x haze are the fastest growers, all of them are Muscley bast*rds!
pic 6 is of my kc brains kc 36, its a nice grower so far, 
im happy so far with my progress,
im using nearly 100% of my veg space and 50% of my flower space,
so i could do with some plants that are ready!
but ill have to wait untill the cuttings flower untill i can really start!
keep it real!

SGT


----------



## lordhighlama (May 3, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yea i thought that too, but after abit of reading up,
> it seems like it deff does work and it works well, the only reason you might not have heard of it is, due to the cost of the enriched soil to produce!
> 
> yep the bigbud was real old!i think ill be veging for a max of 3months from now on!
> ...


  No new cat attacks.  I've been keeping a closer eye on them since the last time.    Ya, can't wait to get something going again.  Right now I've just got two ak 47 and both bag beens have died.  So hoping I get something out of one of my ak babies.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 4, 2009)

i wish mine grew out like yours


----------



## swiftgt (May 4, 2009)

thanks man,
there 6 weeks old , and so far there going well!
cuttings are starting to root today,


----------



## swiftgt (May 6, 2009)

ok so here is a few pics of my two sativas
there getting very very sticky,
i can even touch the buds anymore with out my fingers sticking together!
there looking good so far, 
i hope the yeild is good on these guys,
its hard to predict how much smoke ill get from these sativas,
i tryed to take some pics to show off there size, the taller one is 5'8" at the moment.
anyway enjoy the pics!


----------



## swiftgt (May 8, 2009)

ok guys 
heres another few pics of my sativa buds,
hope you like them!:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (May 11, 2009)

heres another pic up date!
the two staivas are doing well today,
they where very dry, so i gave them about 5L each of nutes
there super sticky and getting skicker by the day,
not sure how long they have lesf for sure but i would like to give them about three weeks more,
heres some pics of them,
hope you like them.


----------



## swiftgt (May 12, 2009)

hay guys
my plants are doing well today,
28c and an rh of 45% not bad,
there comming along, 
slightly slower then i would have hoped,
but it is a sativa!
im down to about 3 or so oz of bigbud,
so i need this to be ready sooner rather then later!


----------



## swiftgt (May 16, 2009)

hay guys 
i bought a few bits in the hydro store today, and i got my new seeds yeaterday!


----------



## JBonez (May 16, 2009)

looking good man, ive been baked a week straight from my harvest, gonna be investing in top notch genetics from here on out.


----------



## swiftgt (May 16, 2009)

thanks man,
the seeds i got are
blue himalaya auto
short stuff auto
snow ryder auto
and dna la concadential fems

ive planted some of the autos already!


----------



## Locked (May 17, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thanks man,
> the seeds i got are
> blue himalaya auto
> short stuff auto
> ...



Now thats a sweet list of seeds....can't wait to see that LA confidential grow...and who doesn't love and auto grow....


----------



## swiftgt (May 18, 2009)

hey guys 
just a quick update,
the plants are comming on well,
i took a sample bud to try, and its some smooth
tasty stuff,
i cut down the last of the big bud, and pulled up the root ball,
look at the thickness of that stem!


----------



## stonedrone (May 18, 2009)

Of course the hamster is interested in an auto grow.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 19, 2009)

got a big old stem there it must have been a tree :hubba: great job


----------



## swiftgt (May 19, 2009)

thanks pothead!
yea it was quite a thick stem!
ok so i moved all my plants that would not clone, and put them in my flower room, 
the staivas are comming on slow as uasual!
but  some of the branchs are not too far off being ready!


----------



## swiftgt (May 20, 2009)

hey guys,
still waiting for these babys to be ready,
there such a pain in the a*s!
every time i think its stoped streching and is starting to bulk up and finish... it shoots out 3 or 4 more branches and then proceeds to cover that branch with buds! its crazy ive been flowering this for like 13 weeks now!
its one lazy a*s plant......so maybe the high will be good 
but one thing is for sure, this strain is dripping with oily trichs,
its crazy, i cant get a good pic of what i can see with my eyes,
its such a pain!:hairpull: !
any way here is a few pics
to keep you happy! enjoy,


----------



## 420benny (May 20, 2009)

Looking good swift. That girl is surely teasing you, huh? Check my gj to see if you think Bertha is a Bert, for me would ya?


----------



## swiftgt (May 20, 2009)

thanks for poping in man,
yep it seems like she is playing hard to get,
well i still have some big bud left, so im not in trouble yet!
ill pop over for a look!


----------



## swiftgt (May 21, 2009)

hey guys,
just a quick update,
looking good today,
looks like they are happy as usual,
i checked the trics today, most of both plants have close to 100% cloudy trichs, so not too long left, i hope!
it looks like i have to take back all the bad things  i said before about these plants, there turning out to be fairly good, not a top strain,but great resin and trich production, and super smooth to smoke, 
even though i quick dryed it!, should be some tasty stuff!


----------



## swiftgt (May 25, 2009)

looking good as ever today,
hopefully not too much longer to wait,
the buds are starting to give off a great oder, its smells great, but im still not sure it will be ready for a while longer!


----------



## swiftgt (May 26, 2009)

ok 
so i got my extractor,filter,duct and bulbs,
i have fitted the lamps,
but the light isnt on in my grow room yet so im gona wait till its on
untill i fit the fan and filter,
here is a pic of some of my new gear!
and some pics of my sativa bud, sorry there not great res


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 26, 2009)

haha thats why you cant sleep huh 
your minds just thinking about installing
all of that stuff isnt it? haha dont blame you 
and hey nice Sats.  gotta love a good sat.


----------



## swiftgt (May 26, 2009)

hey man, thanks for poping in!
ha well thats not the reason i didnt sleep,
i fell asleep at like 2pm yesterday and i woke up at 12am! so i tryed to sleep some more, but that wasnt happening, so i went for a spin to look for a few grow spots outside, i found a few possable ones, i think ill start tomoro clearing and such,
installing the extractor is a breeze, it doesnt comp with a power lead, i happen to have a few hanging around, 
a tested it for noise level before i brought it to my grow room!
so no more wandering clouds of weed smelling air airound my grow room for me! cant say much for my house though!


----------



## swiftgt (May 27, 2009)

hey guys

lately ive been having trouble with my temps and rh's
a few days ago the trmp hit 32c and 79% rh 
ive been battling it for a while now and have finaly sorted it out,
i moved and improved the extraction system, detales and pics on my 
6 more strains g.j
i also added a de humiditfyer with a fan blowing the hot air from the top of my grow room into the front of the unit,
nice cool 45%rh air comes out the other side, 
if my big bud was still around it would love it in there!
thankfully my two sativas are very resistant to mould,
and the big bud deffently was'nt! 

so i took some shots of my buds today 
the first pic is of the fan blowing into the de-humidifyer

the second pic is of my smaller sativa look at the strange sudden bend in the bud,this is caused by sudden growth spurts that keep happening just when i think its about ready to chop!

the third pic is by far, my fave pics of my smaller sativa so far,:hubba: 
and its only a small side bud!
its very hard to take pics of my girls as there so big they dont fit out the door and i cant really move them because there all tied down!

so what do you guys think?:hubba:


----------



## Locked (May 27, 2009)

Lookin F'in sweet dude... thats what my 2 in the DWC are doing now that you got my ph on track... all new growth and a bend forming... That 3rd pic does look very sexy...gotta love a sativa...
By the way thanks for hooking me up with that bong site... I can't believe how quickly they got it to the states... and it is an awesome bong... laod it up with an ice cube or 2 and blam...nice smooth chilled smoke...


----------



## swiftgt (May 27, 2009)

hey ham man!
thanks man i love these sativas but there a handfull, 
cool im glad you sorted that ph misshap out!
they should turn out well now!
yea its a good site alright, they back all the glass ware real well, 
unless you get a delivery guy like ace ventura lol!
yea ice bongs are very cool alright!!
the ice is a treat for me as i dont have an ice box at the moment!
so i just use real cold water and change it when it warms up,
makes a big diffenence!


----------



## swiftgt (May 30, 2009)

hey guys!

i took quite a few pics of my two sativas in flower at the mo,
as you can see my the first 6 pics  the branchs have fired out new growth,
and it will procead to fill them with bud!
the temps in there at the moment are about 32c and rh is 45% or so,
plants would normally not do so well with these temps,
but with the help of a little co2, growth speeds!
if you get it set up right, its like nos for plants! 

the next  pics are of the sativa buds in gen, looking nice,
very sticky to the touch, and smell real nice, not quite dank, but not far, and with fruit undertones, nice and smooth to smoke,

as for the mishap,
and as i was hooking a tube up to my co2 bottle,
and i could smell this real nice sweet smell in the room,
which got a lot stronger then smoke....... what the hell 
well i was moving the co2 bottle and i knocked into a light and it was touching off one of my buds......ahhhh my buds where smoking and they wherent even cured yet!!!!!!
so learn from my mistake, dont try and smoke your buds untill there properly dryed!:shocked: 
you can see pics of the carnage below, its not a pritty sight!


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 31, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## lordhighlama (May 31, 2009)

darn swift looks like you were trying to have a bonfire
I bet it smelt good though lol


----------



## swiftgt (May 31, 2009)

yea i was wondering what that great smell was untill i saw smoke and knew something was up!
i got alittle high as well! but it doesnt take long for my extractor to clean the air!


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 5, 2009)

hey guys
sorry i havent been around much lately,
me and the girlfriend have broken up 
havent been in the best form lately,
and my plants have suffered abit, 
i havent been able to get up and water them on time,
so i lost about 40% of my leaves on the sativas,sorry plants!
here is some pics of the sativas
and my white rhino in flower,


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 5, 2009)

sorry to hear that man, hope your doing alright.
things will turn around sooner rather than later for you swift.
Just keep your head up and smoke some of that awesome home grown medicine.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah hope your doin alright swift
here i got some boom-boom take a toot. :bong1:
i wish i had an extractor fan like the one at the top of the
page ive been thinking about just buying my own door for my grow
room, one thats just wooden and cheap so i can install a fan into it
actually get myself some ventilation...


----------



## Newbud (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn man, sorry to here bout ya troubles.

Hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 5, 2009)

hey thanks guys for the kind words,
well im  hanging in there anyway, it was a 5year long termer so its not been too easy to get over,
it looks like these g.j's will be my last,
as i have decided that ill prob move away by the end of the year,


----------



## Newbud (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow your sounding pretty bummed out man, when i split up with my girlfriend i just got myself a horny 17 yr old to keep me ocupied until my girlfriend saw sense, try it i'm sure you'll like it :hubba:  lol.

Just try and stay posative fella


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks newbud,
yea fairly bumed out,but im sure ill be ok in a while,
im gona stay positive as i can though,
and smoke some med's like lama suggested!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 5, 2009)

meds always make me feel better when I'm down.
staying positive after something like this is tough,
but we are all here for you when you need us.


----------



## Locked (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about you and your girl bro...Me and my first wife split after 6 years together and it was tough at the time...it gets better though...just takes time. Take Newbuds advice and get yourself a nice young girl for the time being to ease the pain...


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 6, 2009)

hey guys,
well just getting on with life as best i can,
not much happening for me here and now - a girl friend, 
nothing is keeping me here, 
if all go's well i might start another grow after i move,
but that will be in a few months, i just started my outdoor grow!
ill bring my strains with,me when i move,
i live in the middle of nowhere so finding horney 17 year olds is easyer said then done!


----------



## Newbud (Jun 7, 2009)

> i live in the middle of nowhere so finding horney 17 year olds is easyer said then done!



If you live in the middle of nowhere i'm sure there some sheep about,,, get ya size 9 wellingtons on and fill ya boots lol.

Only joking fella, keeping it light hearted 

If i lived in middle of nowhere i wouldn't be moving for no one, sounds like you got a big advantage stealth wise.

I used to have another life,,, i lived in a nice big farm house in the middle of nowhere, loads of land, out buildings the lot.
I lost my marbles and just walked away  convinced i knew what i was doing, thought it was my best bet, regreted it since, worst mistake i ever made probably and i gona be playing catch up for a while too.
Guess what i wanna buy next time lol


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 8, 2009)

hey all,
sativas are doing well today,
a few branches split in two with the weight of the buds,
i got my co2 reg today, yeaee!
i also got an air curten, not so impresed with it,
airstones are better, so im useing it on the end of my co2 line,
watered my out door plants today,
there looking good, ill have to watch out for greenfly etc,
as there is lots of them around outside!
here are some pics:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking great Swift....your outdoor kids look like they are loving the outdoors...
Nice sats as well...


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks ham man!

yea time for an update,
well my two sativas have looked better,
they took a hard bashing when i didnt water them in time and temps went crazy,
thery are starting to recover, slowly,
i look a few branchs off lower down and semi quick dryed them,for 3 days,
its some nice stuff, super smooth easy to smoke in the bong!,
cant wait to try some propperly cured bud,
on a side note,
i was at a friemds house and he had a few people over,
and outa 6 people who smoked the big bud,in a bong, 3 of them got the whiteys! 1 got sick, (and one of them was telling me all about how much weed he smokes, hum not like this stuff then!)
and had to sitdown and veged the rest of the night! 
they where fine the next day, but its good to know that its some pritty good stuff!..................and im just running out of it now, do'h
thats nearly 4 oz in one month, dam!
heres some pics!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thats nearly 4 oz in one month, dam!
> heres some pics!


 


sounds like me  all i did to cure that was grow more weed:lama:  plant are looking very good *swiftgt*  keep up the good work..:ciao:



MOJO  you way


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey swift its buds galore here! haha nice pics; plants look healthy as hell.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 15, 2009)

wow swift,, that is allot of smoke to puff down in one month.
Now i see why you have to grow so much. lol


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 18, 2009)

hi

so my sativas are still going,
gona just watch the trichs to see when to harvest,
i was told ot could be a 16-18week thi sativa,
it sure smells good, and it has really good trich production,
the out door strains are doing quite well,
here are a few pics of them,


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 24, 2009)

hey guys 
so the sativas are doing ok, one has nice buds forming on it, the other is being a pain in the ***, 
the buds at the bottom of the plant are dieing away but the buds at the top are still fireing out new shoots, so many infact that it looks like its in veg again! and its been flowering for about 15weeks! do'h!
so i chopped aload of branches off it and i am slow drying them now!


i also made canna butter last night with about 2 oz of good sativa bud ,
i used 1/2 lb of butter add 2parts water, add the ground up weed,
low boil for 30 mins,
then just use a coffie filter or a good strainer to filter the bits out of the pot, and pour the mix into a bowl,
put in the frige over night and let it set,
the next day the oil and water seperate and leave the non oil soluable nasty stuff in the water and the tasty thc in with the butter,
iim going to use it to make cookies later today,..... yum!:hubba: 

here is a pic of one of the sativas!


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 24, 2009)

yummy...  pot butter and cookies... every pot heads dream!


----------



## smokybear (Jun 24, 2009)

The ladies look fantastic! Great work my friend. I can tell you've been a busy little bee!! Keep up the great work and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2009)

I like cookies


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 26, 2009)

hey guys,

well im just over a cannabutter cookie binge, uhhhh so stoned,
but fun!
yea those cookies go down well, even my dad liked them!

as for the sativas i striped all the buds off the lower branches off 1 of them, the other sativa is doing well with no dieing buds, so im leaving it
for the moment,
im drying what looks like 3-4 oz off the bottom of one plant, ill get it all weighed up then its dry, thats if i dont smoke it all up first!


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 28, 2009)

ok so,
it was time for one of my sativas to get the chop, 
the bigger one got choped,
it turned out to be a real pain in the ***,
it started to what looked like re veg after 16weeks of flowering,
ok i know i can wait for my weed to be ready but that sativa pushed me too far!
anyway,
i choped it and started cleaning
i moved everything out cleaned the floor and sprayed h2o2 around the room to kill any bugs etc,
then made a platform out to a sheet of wood and 8gal tubs,
i repotted most of the plants i had in veg that where big enough to flower,
looking real good now!
here are the pics!

in the first 3 pics you can see the sativas, the first pic is of the sativa i choped down today, the others are of my nicer sativa!

the second 3 pics are of the top of the sativa on my tablem
and then choped into bud and trim, lots of trim!
and the last pic is of the sativa that is left in the room,

the third 3 pics  are of my veg shelf not looking as packed as usual!


----------



## gaSm (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey bro, those curled leaves are nutrient burn. You're babys turned out beautiful, and big, but your yield could have been more. Ill post pics of my past grows before I had this 5"5 white widow that I got a little over a Q dry but you'll be able to see the same leaves. Im doing my first dro setup and I did about 200PPM too much and slightly burned a few of my bluefrut, but my super silver and this pine(unknown) one thrived? Luckily I caught it in time. How much did those flouresents cost(the ones in your most recent post) and do they get hot? Im maxed out now I have a 600w HPS up stairs and a digi 400w MH down but I want to build a new room so I can have somthing a little gentler for my clones. when they start to curl put your pots in an old (clean) pillow case and run tepid (im sure thats misspelled) 70-75 degree water through them at 5x their capacity. Like if youre using 3gals run 15 gallons of water through and let drain. I did this because I dont have a garage so all my "gardening" is done inside. Love the setup though, I envy your space. I have two closets PACKED I have to trim main leaves just so everything gets light.

had to P.S. toooo much nut.


----------

